# Knitting needles at Airport Security



## GraggyA (Dec 15, 2011)

Can I take metal knitting needles through airport security?


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder too...I have heard different answers


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You can go to FAA site to look at list of disapproved items. In this country, knitting needles are allowed. In England, no way. I don't think any of the European countries allow needles, but I could ber mistaken. I would definitely check wih the carrier if traveling abroad. I must admit, the last time I flew, I had needles but I think they were circulars and metal DPN's. Needles are not a restricted item. If you want to double check, call you specific carrier...


----------



## yrnjnky (Dec 13, 2011)

I brought my knitting needles with me when I flew from the US to Italy . . . my straight needles and some of my double points were wooden, but the other double points and my circular needles were metal. I got through security fine in the states, but when I got to Paris, they stopped me and were going through a lot of my knitting stuff and caused me to miss my flight. The only thing they ended up taking away from me was a yarn needle (bizarre), but the hassle was frustrating and inconvenient. I would bring limited supplies, wooden needles, and give yourself plenty of time between flights . . . and you may have to expect to have things taken from you. I was just glad that didn't take away my needles that were in the project I was working on .


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

At the moment knitting needles are not allowed on International flights from Australia. Not sure about internal flights, but I guess they would have the same restrictions.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

I was able to take my knitting needles on the International flight from Australia to the U.S.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

We travel all over. I've never been stopped with bamboo or plastic needles in my carry on bag.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I know in Australia and England my sister and I were not allowed to take needles on the plane. My sister was travelling from England to Aussie and I went from Aussie to England. It would be nice if it were changed as I would do a lot of knitting on the flight


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Just after 9/11 the answer would have been absolutely not. But the regs have changed a little since. Check the airline website but I flew Spirit last summer and carried my knitting supplies with me on the plane.


----------



## yrnjnky (Dec 13, 2011)

I flew Delta and the airline said that wooden needles were fine . . . but what I didn't consider was that when I got to France, I was switching to AirFrance and they weren't as easy to deal with.


----------



## GraggyA (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for such quick responses. I fly today, so I'll check with our carrier when I get to the airport.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

If you can, take a copy of the "allowed" list in case there is a question as to your knitting needles.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have carried wooden needles and got through but I think matal ones would not be allowed.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> If you can, take a copy of the "allowed" list in case there is a question as to your knitting needles.


Some people print this out directly from the FAA website to show the airport checkers in case they have any problems with it.


----------



## GraggyA (Dec 15, 2011)

Found the info on the FAA web site at the following link - just in case anyone else needs to refer to it.

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1252.shtm

Thanks everyone


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I got stopped in Ireland and they took my needles at security. Fortunately it was a pair I didn't think much of and didn't mind losing. However, I must say that the lady working at security was so kind. She asked if I needed time and a quiet corner to get my work off of the needles safely so I didn't lose anything or drop stitches. As it turns out, it was just a gauge swatch, so that wasn't important, but I thought that was very understanding of her!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

When I flew this summer they were allowed but that can change from time to time and believe it or not from person to person . make sure that you get on the computer and look up the rules for the airline you will be using. if it says that they are allowed" print out the page because the left hand does not always know what the right hand is doing. secondly if you are smart you will carry a self addressed envelope that your needles will fit into just in case something changes between then and the time you get to the airport" that way all you have to do is give them the envelope to mail them home for you".


----------



## DSeymour1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, I have several times and they're on their allowable list.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Likewise I would love to spend the flight knitting, I was surprised flying from Sydney to Brisbane to see a passenger knitting


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

The last time I flew, domestically, the airport security people told me I could have needles as long as there was knitting attached!?! Crazy, I know.


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

Traveling with knitting needles is touch and go. First, it depends if you are flying internationally(and if so, where?) or domestically. Last night we arrived home from Munich via Atlanta. I have had doublepointed needles confiscated from me in Paris so I now do not carry them on board if going there. (security issues are more prevalent there.) Circular needles are never a problem and I had no problem with my sz 3 double pointed. Remember to not try to carry small scissors on board anywhere. Instead, you will find on line a yarn cutter which is a metal circular piece with cutting edges. Hope this is helpful. We travel a lot so this is always a concern for me.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

Here in the UK we are told that our security regulations are governed by the strict ones set by the USA government for flights to and from there. Rather than have the confusion of differing regulations for different countries, the UK has the one set for all countries.
I admit I was very surprised to find that when I visited my son in Alabama, Delta would have allowed me to take needles on the return flight.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

No matter what the website says, it really depends on what the INDIVIDUAL SECURITY AGENT decides the moment he/she sees them in your bags. I would take only the needles you are willing to lose and buy more at your destination if necessary.


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, in the end, there's no 100% rule, but at the airport I have seen many women knitting so those who are hooked on doing more on board take the calculated risk.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

To save the wonder and worry, I purchase "cheapies" when I get to where I am going


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, they are on the list of acceptable things to take on board.


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

Granny8 said:


> To save the wonder and worry, I purchase "cheapies" when I get to where I am going


In Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Germany (Bavaria) I realized I had forgotten a particular sz of double pointed needles I couldn't find in the knitting stores so I wound up looking for them at a resale shop (there are more and more of them in the UK and Europe) and there they were!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I've never had a problem but I always take my circular bamboos


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

I recently flew Fronteir to California and brought my metal circulats. I was not stopped on the way out but my carry on was searched on the way back. It took a few minutes but there was no problem.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

I use detachable circular needles - take pointy end bits off and put the end on to stop the stitches falling off and put the needle points in you handbag, then put together on the plane. I put the needles in the pen holder bit in my handbag, nobody has ever checked what they are. I always detach again and replace in my bag before getting off the plane. Never had any trouble knitting on the plane or crocheting - though this has had more comments


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Used ordinary long metal needles from UK to US in October. Knitted the whole flight. 

While in the US I bought bamboo ended circulars and knitted on the way home with those - much more comfortable for me and my neighbour. It's not only what will be allowed, it's also what will be comfortable in the narrow seats.


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

I do not think knitting needles are allowed on flights in USA. Denise knitting needles are the only ones I believe that are allowed. You can take a self addressed envelope stamped also for them to send your things to your home if they take them away from you. I know denise are allowed and that is all.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm so glad you asked the question, because I learned something today. I have always put my knitting in my check-in bag because I did think they were not allowed. I do Suduko on the plane, but would much prefer to be creating something instead! BTW, nail clippers make good yarn cutters in a pinch.


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry to correct you, but this is incorrect. As mentioned earlier, in the end it does depend on the security personnel, but knitting needles are on the permitted items list domestically. I have flown with needles, usually doublepointed to many cities domestically within the last 2 years with no problems. Now I wouldn't be carrying a huge pair of straight needles, say sz 13, to press the point. When in doubt, small needles or circular are fine.


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

Kelly2011 said:


> I'm so glad you asked the question, because I learned something today. I have always put my knitting in my check-in bag because I did think they were not allowed. I do Suduko on the plane, but would much prefer to be creating something instead! BTW, nail clippers make good yarn cutters in a pinch.


Yes, I use them, too.


----------



## knottheminnow (Oct 12, 2011)

Just noticed your little frog picture;. We have them all around our home. You must live near the coast in Carolina as do I.


----------



## Sledladyanne (Dec 15, 2011)

I always bring knitting with me and have not had any trouble yet. But things seem to change day by day


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Just cam back from visiting my daughter in Florida carrying all my knitting needles and did not have any problem at all going through security.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Very interesting topic. I just flew from the US to Italy before Thanksgiving (2011) and came back several weeks later. I checked the TSA site, and it said knitting needles were allowed. I took mine and had no trouble. I took DPNs and circulars. I also took several medal crochet hooks, tapestry needle, and blunt scissors. I bought a pair of blunt scissors in the school supply section. TSA stated blunt scissors are acceptable and surprisingly they cut the yarn very well. The scissors cost maybe $1.29. I had no problems whatsoever. I knit on the plane. ;0)


----------



## Knitting Cruiser (Mar 19, 2011)

Pantrypam said:


> Traveling with knitting needles is touch and go. Remember to not try to carry small scissors on board anywhere. Instead, you will find on line a yarn cutter which is a metal circular piece with cutting edges. Hope this is helpful. We travel a lot so this is always a concern for me.


Do NOT get this circular yarn cutter-- they fall into the category of razor blades, not disposable. You might get very lucky and not having them taken but I wouldn't take a chance since in the U.S. very small scissors are allowed (and specifically mentioned in the rules that if the blade is less than 4 inches they are o.k.)----but nothing sharp (including tiny manicure scissors) are allowed in Canada.


----------



## Sanchia845 (Oct 17, 2011)

I remember once I had to bring knitting needles and I wasn't going to get through security with them so I put them in my hat as decorative hat pins.. No one noticed and I got through!!

They gave me non problem in the US with a crochet hook


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I just flew from Albany NY to Tampa and had my crochet and double posited needles and no problems, No pointed scissors so I went to the dollar store and got me a pair of children rounded point scissors for a $1.00 and I crocheted all the way down, sure made the fly go fast and I got a baby hat made :thumbup:


----------



## plbostain (Feb 11, 2011)

I have traveled with my metal needles several times-recently to Boston and San Ruan, but I alwalys have a copy of the Transpotation Security Admim. You can not take circular ones.


----------



## Knitting Cruiser (Mar 19, 2011)

Pantrypam said:


> In Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Germany (Bavaria) I realized I had forgotten a particular sz of double pointed needles I couldn't find in the knitting stores so I wound up looking for them at a resale shop (there are more and more of them in the UK and Europe) and there they were!


We have been to Garmisch twice--what a beautiful part of Germany and such a charming little town. We absolutely love this area. Were you visiting at Edelweiss Lodge and Resort? We've stayed there on both visits.


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

My needles were ripped out of my knitting in Athens and I was treated like a criminal.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

have not had problems flying with Addi circulars or anything else in my knitting bag except small scissors


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I forgot, I printed the FAA rules and took them with me just in case, but no problems. I impressed the airline hostess with the baby hat it took me 2hrs to do it, easy baby hat pattern and sooo cute


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

I knit all the way from Toronto to Portugal last winter, but when I came back I read a sign in Faro Airport, fortunately before checking in, that listed a number of things that were not permitted. The list included knitting needles and slingshots. For some reason my husband had bought a slingshot while we were there. I had planned to knit all the way home, but had to read instead. My husband hadn't planned to use the slingshot anyway!


----------



## betsyscs (Feb 18, 2011)

Last year I had my needles taken away on my way home from Cancun. But it was a scarf, so I stood there and cast-off, then surrendered the needles.


----------



## SANDY14 (Dec 16, 2011)

GraggyA said:


> Can I take metal knitting needles through airport security?


HAVE BEEN FLYING BACK AND FORTH TO CHICAGO FOR YRS, ALWAYS BRING MY KNITTING, IN EARLY DAYS ONLY USED METAL NEEDLES AND SO FAR NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS. THESE DAYS ONLY USE WOODEN NEEDLES, LIKE THEM SO MUCH BETTER! JP IN FAIRFAX VA


----------



## katrago (Nov 30, 2011)

I have always taken my knitting needles through with no problem. I would suggest "googling items banned from plane flights" to get the most current list though. It changes frequently and I haven't flown this year.


----------



## fitterknitter (Oct 15, 2011)

I've taken knitting needles with no problems on international flights but only took nylon needles. The Denise interchangeables were fine. I even had my bag searched in Amsterdam because I had an electric toothbrush (which was OK but put up a red flag). They found my knitting on nylon circs and a plastic crochet hook. Neither was a problem. I would never take metal. They will show up and you will be delayed even if they let you go. I also wouldn't take my nice wooden needles because they are sharp and if found in a random search may be taken away. The Denise and nylon are pretty blunt and non threatening. Use common sense.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

I was stopped once in US. I had metal needles at the time. I had to demonstrate my knitting skills! Luckily I had yarn and knitting instructions in my carry-on. Another passenger told me during the flight,, that she always boards with her project started and visible during the security check in. I have since switched to bamboo needles and have not had a problem.


----------



## grandma4 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have taken mine through when I went to VA and Maryland from Denver. I did check online at www.TSA.com. I think that is the website, it might be .gov. Happy travels.


----------



## Abbie-Emmie (Feb 3, 2011)

I always make a point to use bamboo or some type of wood needles when I'm travelling - just to avoid any controversy. Not sure about the metal ones - do you have any wooden needles you can substitute ? Good luck !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

At present on Air New Zealand knitting needles, scissors, and anything sharp [no mention of material type] have to be checked in. Not allowed in flight. Obviously there are different requirements from Airline to Airline. When travelling recently, I did not take the risk of having my needles confiscated.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I flew from Tampa Fl. to Boise Id. and knitting needles were not allowed.


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Took my wooden needles with me, don't know about metal


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

I printed a copy of the FFA regs and took with me to the airport, just in case, but I didn't need it. I had wood and metal circulars, a crochet hook, and a small pair of sewing scissors! I was never even questioned.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Go to www.TSA.gov for a list of prohibited items, or you can search for something specific.


----------



## flowergrannyjanet (Dec 12, 2011)

I wasn't able to bring a crochet hook from England to the USA. I think they thought I might crochet the pilot to death


----------



## saucy_45 (Nov 21, 2011)

My hubby and I recently few from Minneapolis to NYC and back. I carried on my metal circular needles, thread and shawl pattern with no problem. It wasn't stowed in my luggage - it was in a small tote bag I kept with me. Kennedy airport in NYC would have been an issue, not so much Mpls, I thought, but it wasn't a problem.


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

A couple of years ago I was going through Heathrow and something was concerning the security people. It turned out that a metal crochet hook was buried deep inside a largge ball of yarn, and it showed up on the scan. Once they saw what it was, the security people had no problem with it and sent me and my crochet hook on through the gate.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I always leave my good metal needles at home and take wooden or nylon needles with me when I fly. That way there's never a problem. I take plastic yarn needles and plastic scissors and have never been stopped or questioned.


----------



## knottheminnow (Oct 12, 2011)

I do a lot of applique quilting on the plane. I use an empty floss container to cut thread.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

knottheminnow said:


> I do a lot of applique quilting on the plane. I use an empty floss container to cut thread.


How do you get the needles on board?


----------



## Kjhyde (Sep 7, 2011)

I have never had a problem with the needles, usually they want to talk to me about the small scissors I carry in my bag. But I have never had them taken from me. Good luck!


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

I just travelled to Heathrow and back without a problem.


----------



## Sharon T. (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes you can take your knitting needles. I do it all the time. I do let them know they are in there along with all my needles for my insulin. I have never had a problem


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Go to the Homeland Security website. I went on a domestic flight in the US and took my Harmony straight needles. It was allowed. It said no round cutters are allowed. I hope you have enough room to knit on your flight!


----------



## knottheminnow (Oct 12, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> knottheminnow said:
> 
> 
> > I do a lot of applique quilting on the plane. I use an empty floss container to cut thread.
> ...


No problem with the tiny applique needles. I've taken quilting needles also.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Grammajen, what are your cartoon characters saying?

So far as TSA regulations go, Mass Confusion seems to be the order of the day. How can the flying public feel secure when this hodgepodge of rules prevails? Does anyone really feel safe in the air? I have two pairs of plastic knitting needles inherited with my mother-in-law's generous collection of needles. These plastic ones date from World War II and don't show up on the X-ray. So far I haven't had trouble anywhere in the USA. We'll see about elsewhere if I get to go to England next year.


----------



## Judymom (Oct 10, 2011)

I take mine through all the time although I think they are crazy to allow them - you could do so much damage with them. Thanksgiving I had my wooden ones in my carry on and metal in my suitecase. You can do so much knitting while waiting and flying!


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

I called the airline before I went and they said no problem.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

GraggyA said:


> Can I take metal knitting needles through airport security?


I got thru with them in my check-in, but not carry-on. 3 months ago. Not even circular bamboo, cause they have metal bands on the joining.


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

On Dec 12 I asked this exact question at the American Airlines counter at LaGuardia. I was on my way to Toronto via American Eagle. 

They said 'definitely yes. It's OK'. I wished that I had known prior to packing.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Miss Ellie said:


> On Dec 12 I asked this exact question at the American Airlines counter at LaGuardia. I was on my way to Toronto via American Eagle.
> 
> They said 'definitely yes. It's OK'. I wished that I had known prior to packing.


American is what I flew in Oct. that told me no. Go figure.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

My experience is that on domestic flights, almost anything is fine, although they may search your carry-on to look at the needles. In Europe, though, it can be a different story. France is where I had the worst experience, where I was made to rip an Addi circular out of a sock and discard it and a pair of scissors. (I had had the same needles and scissors in my carry-on between Chicago and Lisbon, the first leg of the trip). I learned then that it's the airport and not necessarily the airline that makes the rules. Paris's Charles de Gaulle will never get any more of my needles because they're always in my checked luggage now.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

When I fly, I take my knitting on wooden or plastic round needles and have no problem. I pack whatever other needles and/or supplies I might need in my luggage that gets checked. Since I only had one work-in-progress with me on the one needle I was prepared to give up that needle if necessary and arrive at my destination with the knitting only, and would be able to resume knitting with the packed needles. 

Be sure to check with the airline that you are flying on as some have different standards.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Can I just insert here, that I think it's wonderful that we can knit in the air, but for all the trouble that FAA makes us go through, I wouldn't have thought knitting needles would have been allowed, makes no sense to me, that finger nail clippers aren't allowed, and long knitting needles are. NO sense at all. Have a good and safe [email protected]


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

I've never had a problem with circulars (I never knit on straight needles), but have been told to put my bamboo double-points in my checked luggage. I aways ask a TSA agent before going through the line so I can make adjustments before I get to the check point, if necessary.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

GraggyA said:


> Can I take metal knitting needles through airport security?


I fly JetBlue and take my circular metal knitting needles all the time...never had a problem.


----------



## hillman (Sep 29, 2011)

I arrived in Scotland yesterday from Spokane WA to Edinburgh via Amsterdam. I took my knitting on a metal circular. I asked if it was OK in Spokane and was told "sure".
The only thing in my hand baggage that was questioned on X-ray, was my banana in Amsterdam!! Didn't get much knitting done though!
Elaine


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I travelled to the States from Canada with my bamboo needles and they did not stop me.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Best bet is a set of interchangeables contained in a pretty case.

DO check your airline's regulations, but know even those aren't consistently followed by every security screener at every airport.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

We flew from South Carolina to California six days ago, and no one even looked at my metal knitting needles, with a sock still on them.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

I queried with a Delta employee on airline's desk at a UK airport why I could take knitting needles onto a flight from the USA to the UK, but not going in the other direction, I was told that world wide airport and on board security is decided by the US government and not the individual airlines or countries.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

You need to remember that the TSA makes and enforces the rules about what can be in your carry-ons - NOT the specific airlines. I fly a lot and have never had any airline look in my carry-on bag. It's only in going through security that they are even going to look. I have found that it does depend on which security officer you get as to how things are enforced, so I think printing out the rules about it and carrying that with you is a good idea and would probably help. I had one security person tell me that my bag was too big for a carry-on and I told him that I bought it from Lands End and the ad clearly said that it was carry-on size. He didn't say another thing about it. My experience has been that if you stay polite and respectful and make you point, they are USUALLY pretty reasonable. I have had a couple of very bad experiences in security, but those are stories for another day! ~


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

The so-called security we are all harrassed with has weak spots, not only having to do with knitting supplies. A friend of mine flew back from Taiwan to the USA with no problems, but when she got home, she discovered that she had forgotten about a KNIFE she had in a backpack. How did it get through security, for heaven's sake!? Well, there had been some coins in the same pocket of the backpack, and she reasoned that the coins and the knife must have been so close together that only the coins showed up on the X-ray. When I hear stories like this, and hear dark-skinned friends say how often they are "randomly" singled out in airports, I wonder what the point of TSA is in the first place, other than to employ a lot of people in boring jobs.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

GraggyA said:


> Thanks everyone for such quick responses. I fly today, so I'll check with our carrier when I get to the airport.


If you're international, check with the airline and make sure you can pack what you can't take. They're usually pretty good about resin or plastic needles and circulars don't usually cause a problem. No scissors in any and all events that are anything but "little kid safe". Also bring along an envelope that will hold anything you can't take if you can't pack it, so you can mail it back to yourself.

One other thing, go on-line and check the airline restrictions, airport restrictions and FAA and any country flight restrictions. If you can, print them out so you can wave them in the face of someone who is being difficult.

Have a great trip. Fly safe


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I take them on the plane all the time


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I have flown inside the US borders with a pair of socks on 2 sets of metal dpns with no problems. However, I did ask the carrier's personnel before going through security if there would be a problem, and they assured me it wouldn't. In fact, several of the female staff came back to where we were putting our shoes back on and asked to see my socks as they had never seen anyone knit socks before.

Others have said that they always carry a self-addressed envelope suitable for mailing items that were refused boarding permission back to home addresses.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Knitting Cruiser said:


> Pantrypam said:
> 
> 
> > Traveling with knitting needles is touch and go. Remember to not try to carry small scissors on board anywhere. Instead, you will find on line a yarn cutter which is a metal circular piece with cutting edges. Hope this is helpful. We travel a lot so this is always a concern for me.
> ...


the TSA website - http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1252.shtm - specifically prohibits these circular yarn cutters.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I would assume that someone there knew that a dedicated knitter, comtemplating an assault with her needles holding a work in progress would seriously think more than once before taking them out of the work or soiling the yarn with a victim's bodily fluids! lol


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

I checked the website before I left for Florida last spring and called the Colorado Springs Airport and was told that knitting needles, any type, were OK. Then I not allowed to take ANY needles from Colorado Springs, Co to Tampa, Fl. When I returned, I checked all my knitting, then was told I could have taken it on the plane with me. I have been told it just depends on who's working security. Very frustrating. I am an extremely anxious flyer who really would have appreciated the ability to knit.  I am happy they did not take the needles from me!

This summer, I am going to fly to the West coast for an Alaskan knitting cruise, and I will be taking my knitting as well as a self addressed envelope just in case! 

Wish one answer to a question would be a possibility!


----------



## susan48 (Jul 6, 2011)

I recently took them to Canada from US in carry-on because it was allowed. But on the way home to US on a short flight in small plane (landing in Canada), they recalled my suitcase that had already been loaded on the plane so I could transfer needles from my carry-on to my suitcase. They also wouldn't let me carry needles in carry-on to cross border into US. Now I always travel in the US with needles in checked suitcase instead of carry-on to avoid hassle. With ipad, ipod, kindle, etc. I have plenty of diversions. And wouldn't you know, my checked suitcase OFTEN has evidence of being searched!!!


----------



## oakstreetknitter (Aug 5, 2011)

In October, Continental let me take circular needles with a metal tip from Tel Aviv to the USA. However, El Al would not let me take the same needles from London to Tel Aviv. This week Delta let me take circular needles and a child's blunt scissor when I flew within the USA. I pack needle holders and large darning needles in my checked luggage since I don't think they'd be okay for carry-on luggage.


----------



## susan48 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think because I travel to and from Seattle and San Diego (both US border cities), there is heightened vigilance among airport screeners. I definitely have the sense of being harrassed sometimes.


----------



## susan48 (Jul 6, 2011)

That is a fantastic idea to use detachable needles and store points as pens!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

i would say 'no'. i have had nail file, nail scissors, crochet hook and embroidery scissors and needle taken from me on flights from uk to oz. don't try it, you will lose them.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

A couple of years ago I was flying to Louisiana to see my son and had my knitting in my carry on bag. I flew out of Buffalo as the flight was cheaper. I had a video phone wrapped in bubble wrap, and my knitting, yarn a ziploc bag with my scissors, yarn needles etc. in it. When I went through security, of course you could see the scanner scanning your carry on. The customs officer brought my bag to me, took out the phone and asked me what it was, I told him it was a phone. Didn't put it in my check in bag because it has a screen and I didn't want it battered about, we all know how "gentle and respectful" they are with our luggage - got to LA and found that they broke the bottom of my check in bag- don't know what they were looking for, it was the protective lining of my suitcase. Anyway, he took my word for it that it was a phone - never unwrapped it. He asked if I had any thing dangerous - knives, penknife, scissors etc. to which I replied no forgetting that I had my little scissors amongst the yarn. He packed me up back and sent me on my merry way.


----------



## grandmaKrc (Oct 6, 2011)

I went to India in November - had bamboo needles on the plane - socks in progress and empty needles. They checked the empty needles but allowed them.


----------



## grandmaKrc (Oct 6, 2011)

grandmaKrc said:


> I went to India in November - had bamboo needles on the plane - socks in progress and empty needles. They checked the empty needles but allowed them.


----------



## grandmaKrc (Oct 6, 2011)

grandmaKrc said:


> I went to India in November - had bamboo needles on the plane - socks in progress and empty needles. They checked the empty needles but allowed them.


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

crjc said:


> A couple of years ago I was flying to Louisiana to see my son and had my knitting in my carry on bag. I flew out of Buffalo as the flight was cheaper. I had a video phone wrapped in bubble wrap, and my knitting, yarn a ziploc bag with my scissors, yarn needles etc. in it. When I went through security, of course you could see the scanner scanning your carry on. The customs officer brought my bag to me, took out the phone and asked me what it was, I told him it was a phone. Didn't put it in my check in bag because it has a screen and I didn't want it battered about, we all know how "gentle and respectful" they are with our luggage - got to LA and found that they broke the bottom of my check in bag- don't know what they were looking for, it was the protective lining of my suitcase. Anyway, he took my word for it that it was a phone - never unwrapped it. He asked if I had any thing dangerous - knives, penknife, scissors etc. to which I replied no forgetting that I had my little scissors amongst the yarn. He packed me up back and sent me on my merry way.


You must have a very honest and non-threatening face!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

CinDeeLooWho said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of years ago I was flying to Louisiana to see my son and had my knitting in my carry on bag. I flew out of Buffalo as the flight was cheaper. I had a video phone wrapped in bubble wrap, and my knitting, yarn a ziploc bag with my scissors, yarn needles etc. in it. When I went through security, of course you could see the scanner scanning your carry on. The customs officer brought my bag to me, took out the phone and asked me what it was, I told him it was a phone. Didn't put it in my check in bag because it has a screen and I didn't want it battered about, we all know how "gentle and respectful" they are with our luggage - got to LA and found that they broke the bottom of my check in bag- don't know what they were looking for, it was the protective lining of my suitcase. Anyway, he took my word for it that it was a phone - never unwrapped it. He asked if I had any thing dangerous - knives, penknife, scissors etc. to which I replied no forgetting that I had my little scissors amongst the yarn. He packed me up back and sent me on my merry way.
> ...


You know, funny as that sounds, I really believe that some people's countenance is what makes the Custom's officers suspicious of them. Body language is a dead give away, even if you have nothing to hide. But silly as it may sound, I really and honestly do pray over my baggage and ask the LORD to see me through. Now that is not to say tha if one has contraband or stuff that is illegal and against the law, that the LORD will let you get away with it. HE is and will always be a HOLY GOD. So if we know that somethings are not allowed, then don't do it. My persective and belief.

Have a safe and blessed Christmas with your family and friends.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I think this come up during the summer. Pack them. I know when I went to TSA site Banned Items, knitting needles were taken off the list. Some KP ers commented they did, others couldn't. I depends on the airport crew. As if some didn't get the word yet. I would call first. I do know that at my county courthouse no needles were allowed, one lady was crocheting. 
Karen


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

don't forget you can knit with chopsticks if they won't let you take your metal needles with you (of course that depends on what you are making and the size of the needle)


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have made several trips between California and N. Ireland and have taken my knitting. I probably had plastic or bamboo needles. If you take sissors I recomend chidrens paper sissors with a round tip. I have never had a problem.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I've flown to and from the states and Paris many times with my needles. I usually travel with bamboo or plastic circulars, and put any metal ones I really value in my checked luggage! I suppose the smart thing to do, if you were in doubt, would be to have a crochet project to do during the flight!


----------



## fitterknitter (Oct 15, 2011)

You could do as much damage with a pencil or ink pen too.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

the last time I flew, I had to take a jar of jelly out of my suitcase and throw it away.


----------



## Granny24 (Apr 4, 2011)

Call your carrier. Do not wait until you get to airport to ask.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I haven't had any trouble flying in the States for the last couple of years. I even showed them some very sharp 4 inch long scissors and they said that was fine! Go figure. After 9/11 a tiny pair of nail scissors was confiscated that I had had so long I had cut my babies' fingernails with them!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have had to ditch jars of Vegemite


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

You know I really believe that these Custom Security guys make up their own laws and regulations as they go along. Depends on what kind of a day they are having - PMS??? if it is possible.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree. vegemite isn't liquid!!!!!


----------



## Pat Brown (Nov 29, 2011)

If you are flying out of an airport in Canada you are allowed to bring knitting needles aboard. However do not try to bring sissors more than 4" long!!!! but heh let us be happy with being able to knit especially on long flights! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

just a note about a recent experience. I went into "federal building" and when i started emptying my purse, i pulled out a partial sock with yarn and dp needles. "What is that"? Well needless to say, the sock material and needles did not make it through the security gates. the agents held it for me and promised to keep it safe. 

I often wondered if the needles would make it on board.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree. Don't push your luck ladies & gents. I tried with some hand cream in by purse in October on my way to Trinidad, it was 8 ozs. and to be honest it wasn't that big a bottle, but she refused to let me through with it. I asked what was the limit, she said 3 ozs. I asked so what is 5 ozs more. My good expensive cream, I had to "dump" it. My fault though as I kept feeling in my spirit to put it in my check in bag. Listen to sixth sense.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

That was very kind of them. Praise God for them, some don't care, they say they dump them.


----------



## wijan (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, you can as long as they are less then I believe 10". Your best bet would be to take circular needles. I went to Las Vegas two weeks ago & had no problem taking my needles but check with the airlines.


----------



## Knitting Cruiser (Mar 19, 2011)

Pat Brown said:


> If you are flying out of an airport in Canada you are allowed to bring knitting needles aboard. However do not try to bring sissors more than 4" long!!!! but heh let us be happy with being able to knit especially on long flights! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Scissors more than 4" long??? They confiscated my tiny bladed manicure scissors at Vancouver!


----------



## wijan (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, you can't have a BLADE more then 4" long. You could have had the option of mailing it home. Didn't they tell you? They told me that I had the option of mailing my little chopping blade home when I came back from Alaska cruise.......


----------



## Knitting Cruiser (Mar 19, 2011)

wijan said:


> Yes, you can't have a BLADE more then 4" long. You could have had the option of mailing it home. Didn't they tell you? They told me that I had the option of mailing my little chopping blade home when I came back from Alaska cruise.......


No, they did NOT tell me this--they just said "these are NOT allowed" and took them. The blade on these manicure scissors could not have been more than 3/4" of an inch long. I didn't have a padded envelope nor stamps with me anyway. Have read where people suggest mailing things home to themself--I had inquired at other airports about this and they told me "you are NOT allowed to get out of this line and there is NO place to mail anything". So, I'm not sure this is a solution to the problem.


----------



## sqwire (Dec 3, 2011)

I have flown about a dozen times with needles and never hada problem


----------



## wijan (Oct 11, 2011)

At Midway & O'hare airports, Chicago, Illinois, they let you out of line & also tell you where to go to mail anything back to yourself at home! Very surprised that they would say this to you!!!! Remind me NOT to go to that airport!!! It cost $10.00 to mail a small knife, sissors, etc back. Would be more for anything bigger, I guess, but it goes by UPS & takes anywhere from 4 - 6 weeks to get back to you!!!! LONG TIME, but worth it not to have it taken away!!!!


----------



## tnjlani (Jan 25, 2011)

I took plastic knitting needles no problem but sissors no way


----------



## wijan (Oct 11, 2011)

I took my 4" sissors & had no problem. Kept them in my knitting bag along with my needles & yarn. Must depend on the airport you fly out of. I flew out of Midway, O'Hare, in Chicago, Illinois & also out of Green Bay in Wisconsin with no problem.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Knitting Cruiser said:


> wijan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you can't have a BLADE more then 4" long. You could have had the option of mailing it home. Didn't they tell you? They told me that I had the option of mailing my little chopping blade home when I came back from Alaska cruise.......
> ...


Listen, it depends solely on who you get and miserable mood or pleasant mood they are in. They are a law unto themselves. To save yourselves any embarrassament, just don't walk with it because you never know which way the pendulum in their brain will be swinging especially if was a full moon the night before. Some of them are very nice and some of them could curdle the milk in the cow's udder. my solution is to pray for my Heavenly Father's favour before I get to the airport.


----------



## wijan (Oct 11, 2011)

HOW TRUE..........................


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I did at one time and had to give them to the crew (at least they were ind enough to take them) and they were returned to me at the end of the trip. This was some time back.

I never did it again. When I travel If I want to knit i.e., if I am going on a relaxing kind of holiday, I take yarn and buy needles. It depends upon the place I am going --many countries have wonderful yarns and you can always find needles. 
sherry


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

this year I went to Europe ....in the USA knitting needles were no problem but on my return trip they asked if there was anything on me that could be used as a weapon,well the needles ..... they had me put them in my checked baggage and I could not take them on board. they said they couldn't say that they would be accepted when my bags were searched either,I did make it back with them .


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Safest bet. Save yourself the stress especially those of you have those eeexxxxppppeeennnsiiivvee harlequins and addis and signatures etc. etc. Me, I can always buy my bamboo at Holly Hobby or somewhere when I arrive at my destination. But in all perspective, there should be a standard law across the board as to what is and what is not permitted thus eliminating travellers' stress of not knowing what mood the security agents are in and what they would be put through when they get to customs - not to mention running the risk of losing your flight and having to dole out more money for the next one. Because I can assure you, they are definitely not going to give you another ticket for free. Enough said.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I have found that it depends on the Airport, airline, and the TSA regulations that day. So far, I have had no problem taking knitting needles on a plane. Best to call first.


----------



## Pat Brown (Nov 29, 2011)

The security folks now have a guage on a lanyard around their necks
and they measure the length of the scissor blades against it! Heaven help us!!! But as I said we can bring any kind of knitting needles be they steel, aluminium, bamboo ,plastic or what ever on the plane. my 12" aluminum needles could poke a persons eye out (my Mum told me that when I was a kid!) but my scissors that wouldn't cut butter on a hot summers day, are forbidden if they are a mm longer than that guage!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

GraggyA said:


> Can I take metal knitting needles through airport security?


I have had my knitting needles/crochet hooks in my carry on bags and have not a problem with them going through security because I have knitted on the plane many times.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

GraggyA said:


> Can I take metal knitting needles through airport security?


I just took a trip from michigan to devnver and home again and it went fine. I had posted this question last month and it went back and forth. But to be safe print off the TSA guideline about knitting needles and have that with you.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I flew from Minnesota to San Diego on Southwest and had no problem..


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

I think needles of any sort are OK in the USA. However, just to make sure, thread a lifeline through your work can be saved.
The tiny HiyaHiya bamboo points are so small, I hope they'd get through anywhere. 
But who knows???


----------



## Sharonmarie (Dec 4, 2011)

I work for TSA. In the USA you are allowed to bring any kind of knitting needles. If you want you can also go to www.tsa.gov to also help you.


----------



## beadknitter (Sep 23, 2011)

I was unable to take my needles or a sewing needle on our flights from Sydney to L.A, L.A to Seattle & then Seattle to Vancouver, that was in May this year, so to be safe I think your better off not taking them on board. They even took my Vegemite!!!!. I think each airport must be different, when we return to U.S & Canada in 2012 I will just take my Kindle to be on the safe side


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

Several years ago, my daughter who works for an airline, had no problem traveling in the US with an expensive, circular metal knitting needles. However, when she was leaving Mexico with them, they were confiscated and she had to take them off her knitted project, which took quite a while. She did not have time to mail them to herself. When she tried to ask for the manager, they could not understand her.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you GraggyA. Nice of you to put up the goverment travel site for us knitters. It is a great way to pass the time when flying. Merry Christmas everyone springchicken66


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Check the TSA Site...they let you...I take all of mine when I fly and also my small scissors.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I would also take a self addressed /stamped envelope to mail MY needles back to my home if I encounter any problems at the Airport...so YOU will not have your needles confiscated.
I find one person tells you one thing and another person something entirely different.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> At the moment knitting needles are not allowed on International flights from Australia. Not sure about internal flights, but I guess they would have the same restrictions.


what an awesome looking gown on the baby in the avitar space. Any history that goes with that picture, or is it just a picture you liked?

Just curious...call me nosy rosy...ggl


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I was almost stopped leaving China with some metal dp needles i bought there. I forgot they were in my carry-on. They did let me keep them and go through.


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

In August I went to Ireland with knitting needles. I took bamboo circular needles just to be safe. I had no problems at all-- I took them on the plane and knitted away. And I sat next to a lady who had a whole set of metal needles who had no issues. Back in 2004 I had needles taken away, so I am weary of TSA agents. The bottomline in my humble opinion, and apologies to any TSA agents in advance-- airline security agents have a tough job dealing with all sorts of cranky people. Combine that with a little bit of power and low wages and you can get an agent with an attitude who wants to flex their "power." so Smile, be nice, be ready-- shoes off, keys on conveyer, etc. and put your needles in your carry on and smile...... but I do recommend you stick with wooden circular needles.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

I aloways keep a printed copy of TSA regulations in my purse when I am traveling...then you can teach them if they don't know their job.


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

If you are traveling domestically, your needles will be safe. However, if you are traveling internationally, you will probably have problems.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree, power trips. Once leaving on a 45 min filght from Las Vegas to Burbank, CA, the TSA woman was at one end of the "shoes off, everything out" counter, yelling, loudly. There were three passengers there--as I was in front of her, continued shouting over my head to noone. Annoying, but funny. 
Camp Hill--did you know the Breon family from Camp Hill?
Karen


----------



## gerry (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes on all domestic flights. When flying international check with your carrier.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

The only history to the photo is that is me taken 70 years ago on my first birthday to send to my Father who was overseas in Europe with the army.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

What a wonderful picture. My mother sent one of me, or us, about the same time, to my father who was in the US Navy in the Pacific. Thanks for sharing. 
Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Great idea. Wonder how may TSA keep up to date. Can't fault them too much during holidays, probably understaffed like everywhere else. . 
My tip, don't carry mace or pepper spray to London. I flew Continental back and forth Houston to LA half dozen times to buy a house, landed late in LA, then hd to skulk around the National Rental Car lot near LAX by mysle-- a little threatening. I was given advice from police officer I knew to carry. Bought the house in LA, sold in Houston, and off I went KLM to Amsterdam, then Helsinki where I was to live. This was in the late 90's. 
I travelled to from Helsinki to London, no problem, honestly forgot the stuff, mace or pepper, was in my purse. Then leaving London via SAS, I was stopped, written up and told if it happens again, jail time. 
I had the stuff for years, stupid of me. 
So now, even shampoo gets investigated. 
Karen


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

I went to this website:
http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1252.shtm
and printed the page and took it with me when we flew to CA in Oct. Didn't even need it. I don't know about international flights.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Regardless of what is in the TSA regulations the person that checks you has the right to decide whether you can take them on the plane or not. I have always switched out my needles for plastic or bamboo and if I wanted my metal ones I packed them in the checked luggage and switched back over when I reached my destination. Some have said if you have a work in progress and it is in your carry on bag most of the time they don't bother it and others have also recommended you take a self addressed stamped envelope to put your needles in if they decide they don't want you to have them so you can mail them home and maybe you would have enough time to put your work on some yarn to hold the stitches and pick up a pair of needles when you arrive. Good luck on what ever you decide.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

I flew US Air from TN to VT in Nov, and was able to take small dbl pointed needles (metal) with me. I told my sister that this old grammie would have to throw a bawling fit if they didn't let me take them...I had about 8 pairs of mitten to make, and could NOT lose all that "knitting time"!! But it was not a problem...I had the knitting project on top so they could see it very plainly at the check in. Hope it works that well for all of you travelers!! GG


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

I asked homeland security last time I flew and I had them in my carry-on. I brought plastic and bamboo. The representative told me there would be no problem in the US. The needles were larger sizes however. I have seen several people knitting during flights.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

I asked homeland security last time I flew and I had them in my carry-on. I brought plastic and bamboo. The representative told me there would be no problem in the US. The needles were larger sizes however. I have seen several people knitting during flights.


----------



## wijan (Oct 11, 2011)

Never had a problem traveling with knitting needles........


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I have been taking my metal knitting needles on the plane since September 28, 2001... not one time have I ever been questioned about them... I have long ones too!!!! they are size 8's... They are the old BOYE and I have made no telling how many dish clothes while travelling to Bethesda, MD and used to travel there 4 times a year--presently just going once a year. My friends cannot believe that they have never said anything, especially just after 9/11/2001... but they have not. Enjoy your knitting.....


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I've never had any questions asked about my needles either, but just to be on the safe side so I didn't have any of my good ones taken away if I ran into a TSA agent that had a bad day I just usually used a cheap set and then if it happened, I wasn't out much money for the loss.


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

I've never had a problem with needles on domestic or international flights, but I am always sure that there is a definite project started on them (best for this is a circular needle) so that the needles look less menacing. Be careful of scissors, however, as anything more than small kindergarten-level, blunt end styles can be a problem.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I do not take scissors with me on the flights.....not even childrens scissors...


----------



## grandmaKrc (Oct 6, 2011)

I once forgot to double check my bag and took a small pair of folding scissors on one flight - they never caught them going through security- once I realized - I left just where they were until I arrived on my destination.


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

It all depends on where you're flying. Here in the states YES we can fly with knitting needles. Be very cautious of scissors, however as those pretty steel scissors with the dragons molded into the handles I ordered from China would be snapped up faster than you can say "terrorist".

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1252.shtm

Also I recommend the Knit Kit as all items in it are TSA approved.

http://www.theknitkit.com/

In Paris I did have an agent stop me because my size 1 bamboo circulars with socks hanging off had little metal pieces holding the needle to the cable. I pointed out that my wedding ring had way more metal and could do more damage. She wasn't phased. I told her I wanted an American TSA agent to tell me I couldn't take the item on an American flight to America... TSA had my back. My socks were saved.

I would recommend bamboo needles for flights, though, just to avoid issues with uninformed agents and fellow travelers who might be afraid you're out to knit a little Afghan. paaaahahaha


----------



## Alephbet (Feb 11, 2011)

I have not had any problem.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

in my city they have been taken away from me at the xray machines... im clostrophobic and i cant be with out a project i tried to learn to do finger flowers... what if we do plastic KNEEDLES>>> they tried to take my cain from me and scan it HUGS ME


----------

